# Cherche Adaptateur Mac DB15 mâle vers VGA (HD15) femelle



## Maxas (11 Mars 2022)

Bonjour. Je suis à la recherche d'un Adaptateur Mac DB15 mâle vers VGA (HD15) femelle afin de pouvoir connecter un Quadra 700 à un moniteur .
Si quelqu'un en aurai un à vendre???
Merci.


----------



## Invité (11 Mars 2022)

#1 083     
et gratuit en plus…


----------



## Maxas (11 Mars 2022)

J'ai du faire une mauvaise manip car c'est moi qui cherche un adaptateur...


----------



## Invité (11 Mars 2022)

Mais nan, je te mets un lien pour un don sur le forum !!!


----------



## Maxas (15 Mars 2022)

Hello à tous.
Je remet cet appel au cas ou????                                            
                                                                                                                                                                                                              Bonjour. Je suis à la recherche d'un Adaptateur Mac DB15 mâle vers VGA (HD15) femelle afin de pouvoir connecter un Quadra 700 à un moniteur .
Si quelqu'un en aurai un à vendre???
Merci.


----------



## magicPDF (21 Mars 2022)

Je vend celui-ci à tout petit prix (ça paye l'emballage et le déplacement) :


			https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/2109097631.htm


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mars 2022)

magicPDF a dit:


> Je vend celui-ci à tout petit prix (ça paye l'emballage et le déplacement) :
> 
> 
> https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/2109097631.htm


Tu confondrais pas un peu, là, l'objet que tu vends, c'est un adaptateur DVI vers VGA, pas un DB15 vers HD15 !


----------



## Maxas (21 Mars 2022)

Hello; Merci pour ta proposition mais ce n'est pas le bon pour moi...Comme le dit Pascal ...


----------



## Invité (21 Mars 2022)

Mais dans le lien que je t'ai signalé il y a 10 jours le gars donne un mâle/mâle DB15-->VGA t'as juste à trouver un VGA mâle/femelle…


----------



## eteen (25 Mars 2022)

Sinon, il y a ça sur eBay








						VGA HD15 Male to DB15 Female PC to MAC Monitor Adapter w/ dip switches - AD-A04  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for VGA HD15 Male to DB15 Female PC to MAC Monitor Adapter w/ dip switches - AD-A04 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.ca


----------



## Maxas (26 Mars 2022)

Merci pour l'info mais dommage c'est l'inverse qu'il me faut et les bons que j'ai vu sur Ebay sont en rupture de stock...


----------



## eteen (28 Mars 2022)

Ici pour l'inverse.








						HD15 VGA Monitor Female to DB15 MAC Male Converter Adapter, CablesOnline AD-A03  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for HD15 VGA Monitor Female to DB15 MAC Male Converter Adapter, CablesOnline AD-A03 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.ca


----------



## Maxas (28 Mars 2022)

Hello Eteen. Merci pour l'info, c'est commandé ...Un peu cher avec le transport mais bon pas trouvé mieux...


----------



## magicPDF (30 Mars 2022)

Maxas a dit:


> Hello; Merci pour ta proposition mais ce n'est pas le bon pour moi...Comme le dit Pascal ...


Désolé.


----------

